# 60mm X 8tpi spindle thread on my lathe



## Dabbler (Nov 29, 2017)

My old lathe (bought new from Taiwan)  bought in the early 80s, has what appears to be a 60mm spindle thread.  It is a perfect 8tpi, and I've heard it might be a Colchester clone..  It is a DF 1237, and I've posted the manual here...

Does anyone know more about these lathes and which Colchester model this is a clone of?


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 29, 2017)

If it is truly 60mm then the thread would be 3mm Witch is so close to 8tpi that it looks good with a gauge but a 8tpi won't screw on.


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 29, 2017)

That would be like 2 and 3/8" x 8 tpi right?   60 x .0394 = 2.364 ,  3/8" = 0.375


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Nov 29, 2017)

Here is some reading on them http://www.lathes.co.uk/taiwan/  I haven't tracked down the factory. Dar Shen?? On spindle nose I made a mistake when I said it was a DIN 60, it's a DIN 800 type, 60mm. I'm getting old. Measurements line up. However the thread is an odd ball, 8tpi, probably for the North American market. http://www.lathes.co.uk/spindlenose/spindlenoses.pdf

When it comes to machinery, engineers like designing with round numbers, so it pays to check with a 3-way caliper. And work in the measurement system they were designed in. The numbers get much easier.


----------



## Bamban (Nov 29, 2017)

I have the Jet manual for my 1024, a Taiwan made, probably from the same factory yours was manufactured from, just different badge, shows the 1236 having 60mm x 8 TPI


----------

